# Solved: Vista Home Network Printer Issues, XP Home Network



## loched (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi All,
Problem is the Vista Machine connecting to the shared HPG85xi AIO on the network.
I am working on installing a Vista Home Premium Gateway PC on an existing network that consists of a 98 machine, two XP home PC's and an XP home laptop.
With the exception of the laptop, all PC's are connected via ethernet cabling to a Linksys WRT54G sharing cable internet access.
One of the XP home machines and the 98 are connected to a Dlink switch which is wired to the Linksys router. This XP home machine has the HP connected locally and shared.
All PC's have printer and file sharing enabled. All PC's are in the same workgroup, all PC's can see and share files bidirectionally. Including the Vista machine. All PC's with the exception of the Vista machine can connect and print to the HP.
When you try to connect the Vista to the HP, and it doesn't matter how (using Network and connect, using Printers to add a printer, using add a Printer to set up a new network printer and entering the path...whatever), the error message is "Access is Denied" before you can even install the drivers.
I used my IBM laptop running XP Pro to serve the HP via the USB connection (same as how the XP Home PC is doing it), the Vista can connect and print no problem; so it would seem there is an issue with the access rights in the XP Home PC sharing the HP.
I also tested the Vista PC on another network that runs XP Pro and it connected and printed with NO issues.
I tried using the 98 machine at the same location (but connected to the same switch) to serve the HP. I get the same result as with the XP Home serving it, with the exception of the error message. It says cannot complete connection, error ........(some hex number).

Is there a way to configure the access right s to XP Home for the Vista to connect to the HP? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?
Help please!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See JohnWill's post #8 in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/589495-networking-issues.html#post4855597

He says Vista sometimes has trouble with printers on older Windows and gives a workaround.


----------



## loched (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks. I'll try that and report back.


----------



## loched (Jun 28, 2007)

I was finally able to get to that network and perform the steps from JohnWill.
With the HPG85xi connected directly to the Vista machine, it was detected and works fine; so it is not a compatibility issue. I was able to add the TCP/IP port and set the path to the printer on the 98 machine. Verified the printer on the 98 machine works, then tried to print from the Vista machine but got no joy. I can still see the 98 machine and it's shares from the Vista machine.
JohnWill's instructions were pretty straightforward and I don't think I got anything wrong.
Any ideas on what to try next?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Vista compatibility with earlier versions of Windows.

On your Vista machine: Start, Run, regedit

Navigate to the following folder:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa

In the right, double-click "LmCompatibilityLevel"

Change the value to 1 (probably currently 3)

Restart your computer


----------



## loched (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi John
I tried to add the port but cannot get past printer name in the add tcp/ip port wizard.
I am at the location now. Are you able to IM me at all? My AIM is l0ched, or Yahoo is also l0ched. Thanks.


----------



## loched (Jun 28, 2007)

I have verified Vista machine can print a test page to the printer attached locally via USB. Reconnected printer back to XP home machine and did same. Also performed changes to registry per above.
When I go to the Vista machine to add the TCP/IP port using the wizard, on the add port screen, under printer name or IP address, I cannot enter the path \\JIMMYSGATEWAY\G85RECEPTIONPC at all. Under Port name, entering same results in an error saying that the address is not valid.
Also tried entering the IP of the XP home machine but it does not connect to the printer.
What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try adding a LOCAL port and using that name.


----------



## loched (Jun 28, 2007)

JohnWill, I am able to print from the Vista machine to the HP printer attached to the XP Home machine. I am embarrased to say that the problem I was having with adding the TCP/IP port to the locally installed printer on the Vista was due to a simple spelling mistake. Just goes to show that the smallest detail makes a BIG difference! (jimmysgateway was spelled jimmmysgateway on the machine!!!).
Thanks again for your help. Also thanks to Tony 1966 and TerryNet!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad you got it going.


----------



## alexmelo (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, all,
My problem is similar but I can't solve.
Desktop with XP, HP printer 970 CXi, deskjet. Home network, wired, ethernet cable. Notebook with Vista Home Premium, UAC disabled. Printer is on desktop, both computers can see each other. In the Vista notebook, I go to Control Panel, Add Printer, Network printer, it finds the Hp 970 on the desktop, but when I click Install driver, I get an error: "Widows cannot connect to the printer. The specified print monitor is unknown". I found a suggestion that it would work if I have UAC enabled. I enabled UAC, tried agin. The error message is slightly different, but it doesn't install. The, I went back to UAC disabled, because this UAC is very bothering.
Any suggestion, pleas,?
Thanks a lot, alexandre


----------



## loched (Jun 28, 2007)

alexmelo,
did you try all the steps listed here? connect the printer locally to the vista and then change the port to a TCP/IP port with the CORRECT path to your desktop connected printer? I don't think the UAC is a cause for the problem.


----------



## alexmelo (Aug 7, 2007)

Loched, thanks for the reply.
I solved the problem creating a new port, "local port", then Vista asks me a "port name". In the "port name" field I wrote "\\my computer name(where my printer is installed)\printer name". It worked imediatelly.

With the TCP/IP ,option it doesn't work in Vista because we can only write numbers and letters in the field "Hostname or IP address", like 192.168.0.XXX or a name. Vista doesn't accept these symbols "\\" or "\" . Every time I tried inputting \\, my Vista rang a bell on me, indicating an error. Vista accepts letters and numbers only in that field. However, I didn't try to write "my computer name" in the "Hostname or IP address" field and write "\\my computer name\my printer name" in the "Port name" field, which accepts \\ and \. Maybe this way it will work, but I already solved with a local port, instead of Standard TCP port. 
Another information I want to share: For the HP 3820, I found instructions on the HP site that you can use the driver for 970Cse, with Vista. I installed and worked, the same method as with the 970Cxi, via a local port on the Vista notebook. The host computer runs Windows XP.
Regards,


----------



## esd2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Vista compatibility with earlier versions of Windows.
> 
> On your Vista machine: Start, Run, regedit
> 
> ...


----------



## esd2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

Worked for me. You're a genius, thanks


----------

